# Wie baue ich einen Teich ?



## heidschnucke (16. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen !
Habe hier ein paar Tipp`s für Euch:  

Bei der Planung und Ausführung einer Teichanlage sollte man die Lebensbereiche mit einkalkulieren. Wenn der Gartenteich stufenförmig oder sanft abfallend angelegt wird, erreicht man die optimalen Voraussetzungen für gutes Pflanzenwachstum und Tierbestand. 

1. Die Sumpfzone Sie befindet sich direkt im Uferbereich in einer Tiefe von 0 - 15 cm. Je nach Bepflanzungsart kann diese Zone mit bis zu 10 cm Bodengrund oder vollständig aufgefüllt werden 
2. Die Flachwasserzone Sie sollte in einer Wassertiefe von ca. 15 - 30 cm angelegt sein. 
3. Die Seerosenzone Hier empfielt sich die Bepflanzung mit Seerosen. Die optimale Wassertiefe beträgt ca. 60 cm. 
Die Tiefwasserzoe Man sollte den Gartenteich min. 70 cm tief anlegen, um zu gewährleisten, dass Fische in dem Teich überwintern können. 

Mit dem Einsatz von Teichbahnen stehen dem Verwender optimale Bedingungen zum Bau einer individuellen Teichanlage zur Verfügung. Die Bahnen sind uv- stabil, witterungs- und temperaturbeständig, geben keine unerwünschten Stoffe an das Grundwasser ab. Sie sind tier- und pflanzenfreundlich, fischverträglich und wurzel- und reißfest nach DIN-Norm.
Die Verlegung der Teichbahnen kann problemlos, schnell und wirtschaftlich erfolgen, Nahtverbindungen können auf Dauer sicher verschweißt werden. 

ergibt die Länge der Teichbahn: 5,40 m
2. Rechenschritt:
Größte Teichbreite 2,00 m
+ 2 x Wassertief ( 2 x 70 cm ) 1,40 m
+ Randüberlappung 1,00 m
ergibt die Breite der Bahn: 4,40 m
Bahnenbadarf: 5,40 x 4,40 m

Möglichkeit B: Ausmessen
Bei bereits ausgehobener Teichgrube: Gartenschlauch oder Schnur an der längsten Stelle in die Teichgrube legen, die Strecke abmessen und 1 m hinzurechnen. das gleiche Verfahren wird bei der Bestimmung der Breite angewendet. 

Auch bei größeren Teichanlagen erfolgt eine Abdichtung mit Dichtungsbahnen absolut zuverlässig. Die erhöhten Anforderungen, die z.B. im Randbereich gefordert werden, lassen sich extrem gut bewerkstelligen. Dabei kann als Ablauf beispielsweise ein Ringgraben angelegt werden, der nach der Verlegung mit einer Kiesaufschüttung oder mit Betonplatten ausgelegt werden kann.


----------



## Hanne-X19 (16. Okt. 2007)

*Nur 70 cm tief?*

Hallo Heidschnucke,

das mit der Teichtiefe ist allerdings kein guter Ratschlag.:   70cm zum
überwintern ist viel zu wenig.  Ich habe mir auch dieses Jahr einen Teich
neu angelegt, ohne mich vorher zu erkundigen. Meine Teichtiefe beträgt
ca. 90cm. Und auch das ist zu wenig. Fische werden größer. Bei ein 
paar  kleinen Goldis mag die Tiefe vielleicht gerade reichen. Ich werde 
jetzt hoffen, das meine Fische den Winter gut überstehen, :beeten: und dann 
im Frühjahr den Teich neu anlegen. Gehe dann auf eine Tiefe von mindestens
150 cm. Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Der Vorteil daran ist, ich werde ihn auch noch etwas ausbauen. 
Und ein Bachlauf kommt auch hinzu. 


Anbei mal ein paar Bilder vom jetztigen Teich, 
und wie er im Frühjahr erweitert und vertieft wird

Gruß: Hanne


----------



## Frank (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wie baue ich einen Teich ?*

Hallo Heidschnucke,
*
herzlich willkommen bei uns im Club!* 

Zu deinen Ratschlägen muss ich sagen, das sie mir zum Teil _spekulant, erraten und nicht leicht zu verstehen_ erscheinen. 

Woraus beziehst du deine "Erfahrungen"?
Hast du selbst einen Teich gebaut? Wie wärs dann mit einer Vorstellung im passenden Thema? 
Fotos sind immer willkommen und sagen oft mehr als "tausend in Worte gefasste Erklärungen". 

Ich meine es ist ja schön, das du uns mit ein paar "Tips" den Bau eines Teiches erleichtern möchtest.
Aber alleine beim etwas genaueren durchstöbern dieses Forum hättest du den einen oder anderen Tip in deinem Beitrag anders verfasst.  

Trotzdem nix für Ungut und viel Spaß bei uns. 

@ Hanne

*auch dir ein herzliches willkommen bei uns!* 

Sehr schöner Einstieg von dir:
Erst gelesen; den oder die Beiträge verstanden und dann die richtigen Konsequenzen daraus gezogen. 

Wenn es an der Teichtiefe nicht hapern würde, dann gefiele mir dein Teich sehr gut. 1 
Aber jetzt hast du den Winter über Zeit zum planen.
Kannst hier ja mal vorstellen, was du alles ändern möchtest.

Ebenfalls noch viel Spaß bei uns!


----------



## heidschnucke (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wie baue ich einen Teich ?*

Hallo Hanne
Tolle Bilder  
Der Teich ist wirklich sehr schön geworden und ich werde Deinen Ratschlag gerne annehmen. Bisher habe ich noch keinen Teich gebaut, werde aber voraussichtlich im Frühjahr damit beginnen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hanne-X19 (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Wie baue ich einen Teich ?*

Hallo,

freut mich, das er Dir gefällt. Ich hoffe, du verstehst es nicht als
Besserwisserei, aber Du siehst ja, das auch wir einen Fehler mit der Tiefe
gemacht haben. Habe mich jetzt mal hier 3 oder 4 Tage durchgelesen, 
und auch viele Bilder geschaut. Jetzt steht fest, das wir im nächsten Jahr
auf jedenfall  vergrößern und vertiefen. Und auch ein Bachlauf kommt 
links neben dem Gartenhaus dazu. 

Gruß: Hanne


----------

